# New cover scent came in!!!



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Worked for my dad numerous times. I dont smoke but figured I would give it a try.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Why don't you just burn some hickory chips and save a ton of cash???


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Deer avoid cigarette smoke odor.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hickory chips with a bee smoker.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well this was meant as a joke. However my dad smokes a cig about every 10 minutes and has killed a big buck with his bow 7 years in a row....lol....its an on going family joke.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

You know how many times I have put out a cigarette to kill a deer.... TONS!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

If you know how to play the wind, it's not all that big a deal!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> If you know how to play the wind, it's not all that big a deal!


You must hunt a magical place where the wind is true all the time, doesn't have thermals and never swirls.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't smoke, but I don't think the deer care about smoke either. I killed a 154 4/8" official score the year before last. I was fuming mad when I watched another hunter set up 100 yards from me at daylight. He didn't see me. Anyway, he was smoking like a freight train and up wind from myself, and the direction the deer came from. The buck walked through his scent cone, stopped and sniffed, then continued on to my shooting lane like nothing was amiss. 

I have no problem consistently killing deer, and mature deer every year. I play the wind the best I can, and will keep my hunting clothes separate from my other clothes and household odors. Other than that, I don't get too crazy with the scent free hype. I don't smoke, but up until august of last year, I chewed Copenhagen and there wasn't a time that I didn't have a dip in with spit dripping down the tree while full draw on a deer.


----------

